# New Slicer!



## devil dog (Feb 11, 2018)

Been awhile since I posted here but just wanted to share my latest score! I've had a small home slicer for some years now and it just never has been enough for my purposes. I found this globe model #775l on the local classifieds last week. That's my old slicer next to it. It came with an extra blade (new) and the stainless steel cart it is sitting on for only $300! Can't wait to put it to use!


----------



## old sarge (Feb 11, 2018)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## jp61 (Feb 11, 2018)

Nice slicer! Enjoy!
I'm sure you know this, but watch out for that blade even when not rotating.

Looks a lot like my slicer that I payed $300 for without the table and extra blade. Not long after the purchase I also ended up with a table because that sucker is heavy, even for an old devil dog.

Semper Fi


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 12, 2018)

Yea great score, and getting the table with wheels is a real deal.
My big slicer is a pain to get up on the counter.
Al


----------

